# Общедоступные форумы > Продается. >  Щенки нем. овчарки рабочего разведения.

## Lyubov

Предлагаются к продаже щенки нем. овчарки рабочего разведения.
  На продажу чёрная сука и чёрно-подпалый кобель.

Отец: Leon Zoterhund (Marko von Burg Tiersperg + Honda), IPO-1, выстов. оценка отлично.

Мать: Valeriya von Haus Tapfer (Jabina Trucker+ Y-Aleksa), подготовка к IPO-R, выстов. оценка отлично. 

Родители щенков на сайтах:
http://.working-dog.eu/Leon-Zoterhund-,.jpg
http://cdn.pedigreedatabase.com/pictures/635462.jpg

----------


## Lyubov

Свежие, домашние фото щенков.
http://pics.qip.ru/002DFl-1001CV2/
http://pics.qip.ru/002DFl-2001CV3/
http://pics.qip.ru/002DFl-3001CV4/
За дополнительной информацией обращайтесь за тел.
0996853440;
0968613666_Люба
0992839493;
0964442778_Валерий

----------


## Lyubov

Свежие фото 1.5 мес. щенков

----------

